# Zucchini? Cucumber?



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I went to Petsmart today to buy some Amquel,and when i was looking at the fishes they had there,and i saw that they were feeding them zucchini or cucmbers, is that ok to feed P's? Would they eat it? Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt they will eat it, but if they will you can consider yourself lucky: it's a pretty darn good achievement to get your piranha's eat veggies...
Just make sure it's cleaned properly!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

Zucchinni is primarily used to feed plecos and some other herbivores. It's usually cut into slices weighted down with a rock.

I doubt your piranhas will show much interest in that, though.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah i noticed they usually use cucumber for the plecos. What kinda fish were eating it?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> yeah i noticed they usually use cucumber for the plecos. What kinda fish were eating it?


 Don't even know,just saw a piece of it in the tank,and some fishes biting it.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ooh ic ic.


----------



## shuttleslave (Jun 7, 2004)

african cichlids will eat it up too. they love it. i've seen a bunch of them eat the center out of a thin sliced zucchini


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

yea my africans love sliced zucchini i have also been thinking of trying to get my piranhas to eat it they have been eating anything lately so i decided to add a few more things to their diet and they eat these spirulina flakes like crazy lol that has some vegies or something in it i think


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i keep zucchini in my p tank.. but only the plecos eat it. one of my rbp's took a bite out of it once, but never came back for seconds.


----------

